# [Lion] Drivers Selphy CP510



## Gwen (27 Août 2011)

Salut.

Suite à une installation propre de Lion, j'ai donc perdu tous mes réglages précédemment acquis depuis OS X Léopard. 

Le soucis, c'est que je n'ai plus le driver de mon imprimante photo Canon Selphy CP510. 

Je ne retrouve plus le CD d'installation et impossible de dénicher de pilote compatible. Lion n'as apparemment pas ces drivers en mémoire alors que pour mon autre imprimante, une samsung, tout s'est passé correctement.

Vous auriez une piste ?

Merci.


----------



## Mr G (5 Octobre 2011)

Salut,
As tu trouvé une solution?
Merci !


----------



## Gwen (6 Octobre 2011)

Non, rien. Et voyant des réponses à cette discussion, je pensais que quelqu'un avait cette solution justement.

Là, j'ai juste une imprimante qui prend la poussière


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Octobre 2011)

La Selphy CP 510 était gérée par Gutenprint 5.2.3.

Les gestionnaires Gutenprint ne sont plus fournis avec 10.7 Lion.

Ils sont disponibles en version 5.2.7 (mai 2011) sur le site de Gutenprint :
http://gimp-print.sourceforge.net/MacOSX.php

Je ne sais rien de la compatibilité ou de l'incompatibilité de la chose avec OS X 10.7 Lion.


----------



## Gwen (6 Octobre 2011)

Je vais tester. Je n'y avais tout simplement pas pensé. 

Merci pour l'idée.


----------



## velodog (25 Décembre 2011)

je confirme ça marche
merci pour l'info


----------



## bubumac (3 Juillet 2012)

Vous pouvez toujours installer les vrais drivers SELPHY en vous inspirant de la démarche que j'ai détaillée dans le post suivant :

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?s=&showtopic=351961&view=findpost&p=3546710

Cordialement.


----------

